# Chris Masters says "Unnamed" Smackdown! Diva has an "Oral" Agreement



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Chris Masters' Official Twitter, The Wrestling Observer

Recently released WWE star Chris Masters posted a blind item on his Twitter account (twitter.com/wwemasterp) Sunday alleging that a female member of the SmackDown roster maintains sexual relations with head creative writer Michael Hayes in order to keep her job.

He wrote, “So if I had to tell you one smackdown diva who gave freebird hayes an “Oral” agreement to keep her job, who’d you guess?”

Similar allegations regarding sexual politics in the WWE lockerroom have been made as Taryn Terrell (a/k/a Tiffany) stated last December that she would not trade sexual favors with individuals in positions of power in order to maintain employment with the sports entertainment organization.

“No…if I have to sleep with people in power to keep or continue progressing in my job, I’d rather be poor,” she wrote on Twitter in response to a specific question about whether she would return to WWE.

She later retracted her remark, saying it wasn’t about WWE or anyone in particular, but rather a generalized statement of companies she’s worked for.

I thought Melina was released?

*UPDATE*

Former WWE star Chris Masters deleted a message he posted on Twitter today alleging that a female member of the SmackDown roster maintains sexual relations with head creative writer Michael Hayes in order to keep her job. He says he was only “hypothetically speaking.”


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Any clues on who he's talking about?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Rosa Mendes. It has to be. She's easily the worst performer in the company. 

It's amazing she's been kept so long but now I see why. I mean... Michael Hayes? COME ON.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

No idea, that could be any of them.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*cough* Rosa Mendes *cough*

Its can only really be her as she is doing absolutely nothing atm, and Tamina is ugly (and is there because of Snuka), AJ, Kaitlyn just came through NXT, and all the other Diva's are/were actually actively involved in matches of some sort, so by my amazing powers of deduction, probably Rosa Mendes =)


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

It obviously wouldn't be Melina anyway since she's never been one of the divas that wasn't actually interesting in and out of the ring.

Here is a list of current WWE divas:


A.J.

Aksana

Alicia Fox

Beth Phoenix

Brie Bella

Nikki Bella

Natalya

Eve

Kaitlyn

Kelly Kelly

Layla

Maryse (just released, but still a possibility)

Eden

Rosa Mendez

Tamina



Now if we're to talk about the "Smackdown only" divas, then it excludes Maryse, Layla, Beth, Natalya, Kelly Kelly, Eve, Alicia Fox, and the Bella twins. So that narrows it down to one of the following:

Aksana, Rosa Mendez, Tamina, and the NXT divas.

My bet's on Rosa Mendez, but Tamina's the next strongest possibility. Can't rule out Aksana either, but I don't think it's her.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

That puerto rican bitch Rosa Mendes or that lithuanian bitch Aksana or Kaitlyn.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

natalie or beth 

8*D

nah but seriously, masters is awesom


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, Aksana came through FCW, and still competes there so she's probably actually earned her job, and only came through very recently anyway. 

And Tamina is there becasue of "The Superfly" so doesn't need to give "favours" to anyone.

Rosa Mendes, would be surprised if it wasn't, completely useless all-round


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well the list of Smackdown divas as far as I know are AJ, Kaitlyn, Natalya, Rosa Mendes, Layla and Alicia Fox. Now Layla and Natalya are otherwise engaged in a relationship with Cody Rhodes and Tyson Kidd respectively (last I heard anyway) and have been pushed to a point where I doubt it's Hayes pulling the strings so cross them off. Maybe it's her cuteness but I can't imagine AJ doing that. So that leaves 3. Probably worth crossing Alicia Fox off too actually. Again, pushed to a point where she's probably got backing from people other than Hayes. So that leaves 2. Kaitlyn and Rosa. Your choice, but with the way Kaitlyn got pushed to win that season of NXT, again, I'd imagine there are others who support her so she wouldn't need to resort to this. So that leaves one. Sorry Rosa. Still, this could either be bullshit or misinformed. I just like playing detective haha 

Edit: Completely forgot about Aksana, Tamina. Aksana has to be a possibility (I only say this because she seemed to luck her way into the storyline with Teddy after Maxine got put in the doghouse). Tamina's the daughter of 'Superfly' Jimmy Snuka so like Nattie, immediate cross-off. Still fun playing detective


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

My top 3 guesses would be Rosa Mendes, Alicia Fox or the Bella twins. There is also Kelly Kelly, I don't see any of the other divas doing something like that except those 3 (4 if you count K2). It's probably Rosa though, she should have been released already but something is keeping her around.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Rosa..still can't believe they released Mickie,Winter(Katie Lea) and Maryse over her


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Mendes is the obvious choice, but if it was Aksana her sexually provocative gimmick towards Teddy Long could be a rib.






Edit: nitpicking 



Venomous said:


> My top 3 guesses would be Rosa Mendes, Alicia Fox or the Bella twins.


You know, the Bellas are actually two different people, so that are your 4 top guesses.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's Randy Orton.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Carcass said:


> It's Randy Orton.


fuck! I was about to write that ahahahaha


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

It isn't Alicia Fox. She used to be divas champion for awhile, and is the only black diva right now. WWE wants to have a black diva at all times, so it clearly cannot be Alicia.

It's also not the Bellas, because if you know their story, WWE practically rushed them up to the main show because they wanted twin divas. They threatened to quit if they weren't rushed to the main show, so WWE caved and did it. Bellas didn't give a crap about WWE in the first place. I don't see why they'd cocksuck to keep the job when they can leave to model and do other stuff.

Best possibilities are Rosa, Tamina, and Aksana. I guess I wouldn't put it past Kelly Kelly either, but WWE has pushed her so much, I don't think that could be it. WWE ain't pushin' a bitch to the stars because she blew a Freebird.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL^^^^^

id go with rosa.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Master is just an other bitter idiot like Chavo.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Master is just an other bitter idiot like Chavo.



I knew that was coming... :no:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

She's giving out blowski's and only getting a jobber position in return? Homegirl needs to rethink her strategies. If THIS guy's dick was going anywhere near me:











I'd expect at least a year long title reign, tour bus, movie and _two_ ice cream bars in return.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> It isn't Alicia Fox. She used to be divas champion for awhile, and is the only black diva right now. WWE wants to have a black diva at all times, so it clearly cannot be Alicia.
> 
> It's also not the Bellas, because if you know their story, WWE practically rushed them up to the main show because they wanted twin divas. They threatened to quit if they weren't rushed to the main show, so WWE caved and did it. Bellas didn't give a crap about WWE in the first place. I don't see why they'd cocksuck to keep the job when they can leave to model and do other stuff.
> 
> Best possibilities are Rosa, Tamina, and Aksana. I guess I wouldn't put it past Kelly Kelly either, but WWE has pushed her so much, I don't think that could be it. WWE ain't pushin' a bitch to the stars because she blew a Freebird.


Why would Tamina do it? She got the job because of her dad.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> She's giving out blowski's and only getting a jobber position in return? Homegirl needs to rethink her strategies. If THIS guy's dick was going anywhere near me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Cena get all that except for the ice cream bars? :hmm:


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Master is just an other bitter idiot like Chavo.


Would you be pissed if WWE released you then almost 2 months after they push a giant shaved Gorilla who doesn't have charisma or ring skills whatsoever while you worked your ass off to get better in the ring... I know I would...


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

It isn't Alicia Fox because she's going out with Evan Bourne (awaits AirBoom joke) while Askana has worked her way up from FCW (despite giving me constant hard ons because she's looked so hot while on Smackdown) while AJ is just too cute for that (if she did then I will never look at her in the same way again) plus she is new like Askana. 

I think its Rosa Mendes by means of deduction as well as Hayes not being able to resist those big tits of hers especially after her appearance on Zack Ryder's show. I mean who wouldn't resist her asking for sexual favours? :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Chris Masters is trying so hard to stay relevant. Poor guy. Hope he gets work somewhere so he can stop moaning about WWE.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Has it occured to anyone posting that he could just be talking out of his arse? Also, he made no reference to said diva currently being on the roster.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Chris Masters the fired attention whore... how surprising calling out people... I bet he had an oral agreement with the people running the WWE Wellness Policy...


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Has to be Rosa.

Kaitlyn and AJ are barely used but Kaitlyn won NXT and is one of the most entertaining divas there, AJ's one of their best in ring workers and they've been on NXT most of the time, don't know why they'd be looking to get rid of either one when Kaitlyn needs time to improve and AJ's been working with Maxine, Hornswoggle, etc.

Tamina got the job because of her dad, could be a possibility but the Uso's are still there and she just came off the Santino deal.

Why anyone would want Alicia Fox around them is beyond me.

Rosa? She's fucking useless and does nothing so Masters is probably telling the truth.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> She's giving out blowski's and only getting a jobber position in return? Homegirl needs to rethink her strategies. If THIS guy's dick was going anywhere near me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Well in this economy people are getting more and more desperate, just saying...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Aksana.... it has to be. I mean, wait... she probably trades sexual favours with Teddy to keep her job.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> She's giving out blowski's and only getting a jobber position in return? Homegirl needs to rethink her strategies. If THIS guy's dick was going anywhere near me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on how fine you are though, otherwise he may not even want his dick near you. Not an insult btw, I'm just saying.


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

I tought Kelly kelly was on RAW?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

If it has to be Rosa, then it has to be crap cos she isn't getting anything out if it


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> It isn't Alicia Fox because she's going out with Evan Bourne (awaits AirBoom joke) while Askana has worked her way up from FCW (despite giving me constant hard ons because she's looked so hot while on Smackdown) while AJ is just too cute for that (if she did then I will never look at her in the same way again) plus she is new like Askana.
> 
> I think its Rosa Mendes by means of deduction as well as Hayes not being able to resist those big tits of hers especially after her appearance on Zack Ryder's show. I mean who wouldn't resist her asking for sexual favours? :lmao


Bourne is dating Alicia Fox??


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


>


Nice pic.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

Alberto del rio...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

It fucking has to be Alicia Fox. I mean, my god, she can't wrestle, she botches so much, she's shit on the mic. I swear, she sucks so much that it all has to stem from somewhere. Maybe that's her only talent, to suck.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

I bet that this particular diva...

*puts on glasses*

sucks even more than we thought.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally I can't believe how many people claim they couldn't imagine AJ doing it.

I know I do. Alot.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

NatP said:


> I bet that this particular diva...
> 
> *puts on glasses*
> 
> sucks even more than we thought.


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

If true it's either Alicia or Rosa. Both are horrible. 

Rosa's pretty hot though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me it its Aksana or Kelly.

Also LOL at the people getting so mad at this they feel the need to defend WWE and call the guy "bitter" or "he's just a jobber." Really, do you care that much?


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> If true it's either Alicia or Rosa. Both are horrible.
> 
> Rosa's pretty hot though.


Alicia is way hotter IMO....


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Meh, this sad sort of thing happens in every big company, why should WWE be any different?

I can't imagine it is Natalya- unless Michael Hayes has a death wish. It is probably Rosa Mendes- I don't see any reason for her to be around in WWE, she can't work and she isn't even good looking IMO.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

Michael Hayes is a racist motherfucker so it's not Alicia Fox.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The popular choice is going to be Rosa Mendes. But honestly, the only three of the current roster that would fit that description is Tamina, Alicia Fox, and Rosa Mendes and Rosa just seems to fit the best. I ruled out Natalya, I just can't see her doing that at all. Kaitlyn, AJ, and Aksana came through FCW.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> It isn't Alicia Fox because she's going out with Evan Bourne (awaits AirBoom joke)


If that's true, wouldn't it be more like AirBang? :lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't imagine AJ doing it. Doesn't seem the type.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with Rosa Mendes too. :sex


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

rosa fo sho


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Has to be Rosa.
> 
> Kaitlyn and AJ are barely used but Kaitlyn won NXT and is one of the most entertaining divas there, AJ's one of their best in ring workers and they've been on NXT most of the time, don't know why they'd be looking to get rid of either one when Kaitlyn needs time to improve and AJ's been working with Maxine, Hornswoggle, etc.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about?? She's beautiful and I don't even like blacks


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Thee Brain said:


> I don't even like blacks


:banplz::banplz::banplz:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It is 100% Rosa Mendes

She is never on TV and I think she is the Diva both writers and agents do in the back. She is the groupie.

It can't be the other Divas

AJ, Kaitlyn, and Aksana are all new, so it can't be them.

Alicia Fox is the only black Diva, and they need to keep her because of that.

Natalya and Tamina are 3rd generation Divas, which makes them somewhat safe in WWE.

Now, like I said Rosa Mendes is never on TV and she manages to keep her job every year. Rosa is going down backstage. I bet Johny Ace is getting some of that as well.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

If this is true, I'm going with Rosa as well. I don't know how she still could possibly have a job in the WWE. Heck, I don't even remember the last time I saw her on RAW or Smackdown. I don't watch Superstars, so maybe she's on that show. 

Nevertheless, if she gave an "oral" agreement to Hayes, you'd think she'd be featured on RAW or Smackdown more often.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Lucifer34 said:


> If this is true, I'm going with Rosa as well. I don't know how she still could possibly have a job in the WWE. Heck, I don't even remember the last time I saw her on RAW or Smackdown. I don't watch Superstars, so maybe she's on that show.
> 
> Nevertheless, if she gave an "oral" agreement to Hayes, you'd think she'd be featured on RAW or Smackdown more often.


Not really. Didn't Hayes get demoted or something?


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Thee Brain said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?? She's beautiful and I don't even like blacks


It's got nothing to do with her being black, I love the dark meat as much as anyone.

It's got everything to do with the fact she's a tooth pick and the way she walks like she's trying to throw her hip out on purpose. Why anyone would want to associate with someone like her is beyond me. If you were to fuck her, you'd snap her in half.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

METTY said:


> :banplz::banplz::banplz:


Ban for what?? Saying what I think??


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

So what your saying is, I should get a job a wwe and de-push layla?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Rosa ????


:hmm:*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Thee Brain said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?? She's beautiful and I don't even like blacks


Michael Hayes? Is that you????


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wavy said:


> Alicia is way hotter IMO....


I don't find Alicia Fox attractive at all. They should have replaced her with Naomi since demographics is the only conceivable reason I could see Alicia Fox having a job. That, or 'cause she's blowin' her boss, hence my original post.


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

ADR or Mark Henry. Sure would explain how they became Champ.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Michael Hayes? Is that you????


LMAO you got me


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Dunno about it not being AJ.

I know nerdy girls, and they can be freaky. And she really, really, really doesn't fit the "look" that Vince has been trying to feed his audience for so long.


----------



## kofimark (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't think it's a secret there's a casting couch at WWE. Aside from Tiffany and Shelly Martinez, Maria and Lilian have mentined the Bella twins sharing a hot tub a few times with Johnny Ace on afterbuzz...for real.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

oh man i want to work for wwe.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

it has to be someone they were about to release, i.e. someone they're not using, otherwise they wouldnt go to that extend to keep a job. That rules out Natalya and Beth since they're the prominently featured divas on both shows. Melina is already gone and Maryse just got released so its not them.. as others mentioned, Hayes isn't too fond of "the ********" so i'd wager its not Alicia Fox or Tamina. 

Kaitlyn is a strong possibility because they've done nothing with her in a long time.. same with Rosa. Out of the two i'd rather get a blowjob from Kaitlyn so that's what i'm going with.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

kofimark said:


> Don't think it's a secret there's a casting couch at WWE. Aside from Tiffany and Shelly Martinez, Maria and Lilian have mentined the Bella twins sharing a hot tub a few times with Johnny Ace on afterbuzz...for real.


And they had a threesome in the hot tub? That's crazy, if true. I can't really see them doing that, though...


----------



## kofimark (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember Dave Meltzer saying one of the diva searches only happened because guys in management liked having hot chicks around too.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Definately Rosa Mendez.

She's the only Diva who's been with the company for 3-4 years, and has done...absolutely...nothing.

It would be one thing if she just didn't get any pushes or title matches, but this bitch doesn't even wrestle.

With that said, I'm grown enough to know that workplace rumors are just that...workplace rumors. Even if people say that's what happened, there's no way for Masters to know it's true for sure unless, 1) one of the participants admitted it or 2) he was in the room while the freebird was getting skull, and why just oral? You have this woman's job in your hands, why just be a half-creep? Get some anal, too.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's Kaityln


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't believe this at all... if a former or current diva did have sex with a big time executive of a tv show then I am sure it would go viral and big time. A lawsuit could be done and WWE could lose a lot of money over it.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

If true. It's probably Rosa since the rest of the SD! divas are NXT products or daughters of wrestling legends. It can't be Alicia because her younger sister is down at FCW training and she probably has Johnny Ace's approval since he hired her and Kelly Kelly the same day.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm 100% sure I know who they're talking about...John Morrison


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

olympiadewash said:


> And they had a threesome in the hot tub? That's crazy, if true. I can't really see them doing that, though...


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

Hayes? eww


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Boom Baby said:


> Hayes? eww


What a filthy free bird.

LOL...Chris Masters quickly deleted the tweet...

Former WWE star Chris Masters deleted a message he posted on Twitter today alleging that a female member of the SmackDown roster maintains sexual relations with head creative writer Michael Hayes in order to keep her job. He says he was only “hypothetically speaking.”


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Well Rosa...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Legion Of Hell said:


> It isn't Alicia Fox because she's going out with Evan Bourne


Please shed more light on this pairing. Very Curious


To stay on topic: It's Rosa.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

just1988 said:


> I'm 100% sure I know who they're talking about...John Morrison


this, he did that in order to keep melina around, she doesn´t like fat people so she ordered her bitch to do the job, but hayes wasn´t satisfied so he kept the male bitch and release the female bitch.
option b ..um i guess that could be rosa or eve, but eve can even botch the sex, she is the female sin cara


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

My first thought was it was Rosa. BTW, does anyone follow her twitter? All she does is talk about how beautiful she is... that, and call everyone 'fat ugly losers' who hate on her for talking about how beautiful she is all the time.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pussy Chris deleting the tweet.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

couldn't he get sued for liable or w/e its called? For saying those remarks about the Diva and Hayes.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

How sawty would you guys be if you found out that it wasnt Rosa? I'd Lol/


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

My first guess was Rosa.

Upon further consideration, I have determined it's gotta be Health Slater


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Pussy Chris deleting the tweet.


He probably took down the tweet because it's not true and he did it for attention. Even if he didn't post it up, it's not like it's a shocker that things like this go on backstage.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Those kind of sexual agreements are well known through biographies and wrestler's revelations about orgies, swinging and d*** sucking. So it's maybe right that Maryse was fired because she decided to refuse all "agreements" backstage with wrestlers and officials. 


I am proud of her now and proud of all the great divas fired for this reason.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Very reliable source


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It's Rosa Mendes


Kaitlyn, AJ, Aksana, and Maxine are the former NXT Divas from FCW. They were brought up to replace leaving Divas, and have all been on the main roster for less than a year. Their careers are just starting. 

Alicia Fox dosen't have to worry because she is the token black Diva. Hate to sound racist, but it's true. 

Tamina and Natalya? Third generation Superstars. Their family keeps them around. 

As for Layla? She's in a relationship with Cody Rhodes and is currently inactive.

That leaves us with Rosa, like alot of other people said. Hasn't done a damn thing on the main roster in 2 years, yet ontinues to keep her job after dozens of more prominent Divas get cut. Many always wondered how in God's name she survives the spring cleaning. 

Assuming Chris's tweet was real, now we know.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

*Chris Masters Deletes Tweet*

- Former WWE star Chris Masters deleted a message he posted on Twitter today alleging that a female member of the SmackDown roster maintains sexual relations with head creative writer Michael Hayes in order to keep her job. He says he was only "hypothetically speaking."

Masters wrote earlier, "So if I had to tell you one smackdown diva who gave freebird hayes an "Oral" agreement to keep her job, who'd you guess?"


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Chris Masters Deletes Tweet*

Alicia Fox.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

This isn't exactly a rare occurrence. This is the entertainment industry.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

*IT WAS ME MASTERS, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!*


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Another reason I think it's Rosa is because Divas that either aren't used very often or have stopped being used often are usually gone within a year. The best example of this is Katie Lea (now known as Winter in TNA), who stopped appearing on TV for months at a time after she got drafted to ECW. 10 months later, she was gone. Rosa hasn't done shit in nearly 2 years, so somebody got their dick sucked.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

when i read this i thought Rosa they hardly put her on tv shes an awful performer would make sense why she still has a job. I can see arguments for Aksana and Katlyin to


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry rosa but its you


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lmao at the people saying "AJ is too cute to do that". You guys are the same kind of people who say "girls don't poop". AJ sucks dick like the rest of them, guys.

Saying that, I do think it was Rosa. She's the biggest out-and-out slut in WWE at the moment, judging by her Twitter. She's also a bitch, again, judging by her Twitter. Also, she has absolutely no wrestling, speaking, acting or charismatic skills.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Lmao at the people saying "AJ is too cute to do that". You guys are the same kind of people who say "girls don't poop". AJ sucks dick like the rest of them, guys.


Its not AJ anyway... She just recently got in the smackdown brand... I doubt its anybody who just started on the main show.. It could be someone who been in the wwe for at least over a year...


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Lmao at the people saying "AJ is too cute to do that". You guys are the same kind of people who say "girls don't poop". AJ sucks dick like the rest of them, guys.
> 
> Saying that, I do think it was Rosa. She's the biggest out-and-out slut in WWE at the moment, judging by her Twitter. She's also a bitch, again, judging by her Twitter. Also, she has absolutely no wrestling, speaking, acting or charismatic skills.


No, AJ is too cute to ever do such a thing.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Lmao at the people saying "AJ is too cute to do that". You guys are the same kind of people who say "girls don't poop". AJ sucks dick like the rest of them, guys.


Not all girls give oral...


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Its Kaitlyn, Cole confirms it on Raw, that sly bastard


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

DaGhost said:


> Its Kaitlyn, Cole confirms it on Raw, that sly bastard


 You're sure are a smart man you read between the lines,


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha heard that too..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's possible he was just messing around.

That said, if this were true, would it really be that surprising: for any of them, really?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What did he say I missed it?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I missed it. What did Cole say?


----------



## N Prime (Nov 1, 2011)

He's talking about Tiffany or Kelly Kelly..Tiffany got a GM spot on ECW out of nowhere and not having an article of any sort of talent. Kelly Kelly was a utter nobody until she was pushed on ECW in that Expose bullshit.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> I missed it. What did Cole say?


All the divas were in the ring, they were introducing them and their costumes and for Kaitlyn he threw in a random out of the blue Michael Hayes reference.. Don't recall what he exactly said.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

thefzk said:


> All the divas were in the ring, they were introducing them and their costumes and for Kaitlyn he threw in a random out of the blue Michael Hayes reference.. Don't recall what he exactly said.


Since they were in atlanta, maybe she was referencing Micheal Hayes with her costume. She was clearly Dog the Bounty Hunter, and Hayes is SO rarely seen or mentioned on camera outside of oldschool night. Also Micheal Cole is a twitter fiend, so he would have seen the tweet. I mean the pieces just fit so well come on.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaytlin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahh yeah I remember hearing that now.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

DaGhost said:


> Since they were in atlanta, maybe she was referencing Micheal Hayes with her costume. She was clearly Dog the Bounty Hunter, and Hayes is SO rarely seen or mentioned on camera outside of oldschool night. Also Micheal Cole is a twitter fiend, so he would have seen the tweet. I mean the pieces just fit so well come on.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is a video if you missed it. He says it around 30 seconds, give or take a few seconds
(v=abCHGE)http://www.youtube.com/embed/ml-nysxAyMI[youtube]

If that doesn't work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml-nysxAyMI


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

TexasTornado said:


> Here is a video if you missed it. He says it around 30 seconds, give or take a few seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Repped. Put the video ID (ml-nysxAyMI) between 




Quote my post if you can't figure it out

LOL Fox botched the ending. 2:12 was a camera angle FAIL.

Still, Katilyn doesn't seem like the culprit.. well, she did win NXT 3 so that should keep her around. Unless this was the root cause of her winning NXT?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

My money goes to Rosa Mendes. I been wondering why she still has a job right now so I believe what Chris is saying.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

did anyone ever think maybe someone who got a push out of no where with in the last months if not year?

maybe the Agreement was for someone who was afraid they would be lost in the shuffle?


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

kaitlyn


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

We have a winner. Step up random chick for NxT. You won! And the reward for your victory, you may please the Freebird PS Hayes one more time.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)




----------

